
Show HN: A Quick Demo of Apache Beam with Docker - ecesena
http://medium.com/@ecesena/a-quick-demo-of-apache-beam-with-docker-da98b99a502a
======
dkroy
The beam devs should make an Avro sink next for the python sdk. We are using
the dataflow Java api and I hate using Java. You have a pretty slick product
so far. Thanks for building it!

